# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Petra, màu hoang tàn rực rỡ - Du lịch Ai Cập

## Meoluoi9x

Nằm cách Ai Cập chỉ một eo biển nhỏ và vài giờ đường bộ, thành phố cổ Petra của Vương quốc Jordan ẩn mình giữa điệp trùng những núi đá sa thạch khổng lồ



Khách du lịch dạo quanh Petra trên nền của hàng trăm ngôi mộ đục đẽo vào đá - Ảnh: Đinh Hằng
Người đời xưng tụng nơi này là một trong bảy kỳ quan mới của thế giới, là “thành phố hoa hồng đỏ” bởi những cung bậc màu rực rỡ của đá, dẫu thời gian đã từng lãng quên nơi này.

*Vàng son đã khép*

Đến Petra: nhiều hãng hàng không cung cấp đường bay đến Jordan như: Turkish Airlines (xuất phát từ TP.HCM), Royal Jordanian, Qatar Airways, Emirates, EgyptAir (xuất phát từ Bangkok, Thái Lan). Xe buýt đi từ thủ đô Amman đến Petra trong thời gian ba giờ, bạn có thể chọn Hãng xe JETT khá nổi tiếng tại Jordan.

Để được nhập cảnh vào Jordan, người Việt Nam bắt buộc phải có thị thực (visa) từ trước khi đến cửa khẩu. Jordan hiện không có đại sứ quán tại Việt Nam, bạn có thể gửi hồ sơ bằng đường bưu điện đến Đại sứ quán Jordan tại Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia để xin thị thực.

Nếu người Ai Cập tự hào với thế giới về kim tự tháp thì người Jordan coi Petra là biểu tượng của vương quốc mình. Đi ngược hay về xuôi, bạn sẽ nghe người ta hỏi “Đã đến Petra chưa?”. Dù mù tịt về Petra trước khi viếng thăm đất nước Jordan, khách du lịch vẫn sẵn lòng bỏ ra 50 Jordan dinar (tương đương 75 USD) cho một ngày viếng thăm thành phố này.

Có nằm mơ những người Nabataean vốn thống trị vùng này trước khi bị người La Mã chiếm đóng cũng không mường tượng được một ngày Petra trở thành thành phố chết. Nhưng có lẽ cũng không ai ngờ cố đô 2.000 năm tuổi của người Nabataean ẩn mình khỏi thế giới bên ngoài giờ đây đã trở thành một trong những địa điểm đáng viếng thăm nhất Trung Đông.

Thế kỷ thứ 6 trước Công nguyên, những người đầu tiên của bộ lạc Nabataean có tầm nhìn xa đã xây dựng bên trong lớp lớp những rặng núi đá sa thạch đỏ vô số đền đài, lăng tẩm, nhà hát, các công trình sinh hoạt cùng một hệ thống dẫn nước cực kỳ tiên tiến. Vào thời cực thịnh, những con đường đất đỏ của Petra in dấu hàng dài đoàn lạc đà và ngựa chở hàng hóa đến từ phương Đông.

Dân số sinh sống trong thành cổ bằng đá ước tính 20.000 người. Thế nhưng giờ đây thứ duy nhất làm xáo động nơi này là bước chân của hàng ngàn khách du lịch mỗi ngày.

Những ngôi đền, lăng mộ đục đẽo vào sườn núi đá vẫn kiêu hãnh đứng dưới nắng trời sa mạc, nhưng cái đẹp kiều diễm không thoát khỏi lưỡi dao vô hình của thời gian.

Bước đi trên những dải đất cằn cỗi đỏ quạch màu sa thạch, chắc không ai có thể hình dung nổi Petra đã từng là nơi mà màu xanh cây cỏ hiện diện khắp nơi. Giới nghiên cứu cho rằng chính những thảm họa động đất, hỏa hoạn, hay việc con người ra sức tàn phá rừng cây đã đẩy thành cổ đến bờ suy vong. Khi điều kiện sống ở đây trở nên khắc nghiệt, những trung tâm buôn bán khác mọc lên, Petra rơi vào lãng quên giữa ma trận của đá, cát và thời gian.



Những vân đá đầy màu sắc dưới chân một lăng mộ hoàng gia - Ảnh: Đinh Hằng
*Tuyệt phẩm trần gian*

Những công trình khổng lồ ấy khơi gợi một cảm hứng bất tận về biết bao bàn tay thiên tài làm việc ngay trên những vách đá dựng thẳng đứng. Tác phẩm mà họ để lại, mặt tiền tuyệt mỹ của những ngôi đền, như hiện ra một cách thần bí từ trong sườn núi đá khổng lồ. Người ta sẽ còn kinh ngạc khi biết những gì con người đang thấy ở đây chưa phải tất cả. Cho đến nay, trải qua những cuộc kiếm tìm mải miết, giới khảo cổ vẫn chưa khai quật được 95% còn lại của Petra nguyên thủy.

Thành phố đá này đã từng tọa lạc trên một vùng rộng lớn mà những gì con người được chiêm ngưỡng hiện nay chỉ chiếm 1/20. Những khách du lịch kinh nghiệm nói đùa lạc đường có thể rất nguy hiểm, nhưng lạc trong Petra thì đúng là thiên đường. Nín thở vì kinh ngạc trước sức hút ma mị từ những vòng xoáy màu rực rỡ như được vẽ trên đá, việc thưởng ngoạn Petra cần hứng thú hơn là chạy đuổi theo thời gian.

Người ta tiếc nuối Petra một thuở vàng son đã lùi vào quá vãng. Nhưng những nỗi thăng trầm thời gian vẫn không tước được vẻ huy hoàng vốn có. Dưới ánh vàng óng ánh của mặt trời, cả thành phố bừng lên thanh sắc rực rỡ của đá sa thạch quyện trong đường vòng luyến láy của những vân đá hay cái màu vàng bất tận của cát trải ra đến tận chân trời.

Nhưng vẻ tịch liêu, hoang phế vẫn ở đó, phô bày rõ nhất khi ánh sáng tắt dần và Petra chìm vào giấc ngủ sâu. Nửa đêm một tối mùa đông, cơn mưa như thác lũ đổ xuống từ trên những vách đá cao 200m biến buổi biểu diễn nghệ thuật với hàng ngàn ánh nến Petra by night thành cơn ác mộng. Đoàn người sợ sệt bước đi trong bóng tối mênh mông, bên tai còn vẳng tiếng đàn người nghệ sĩ trong ngôi đền cổ Al Khazneh. Giữa khoảng không muôn trùng, những vách đá khổng lồ trùm lên màn đêm, ôm trọn lấy dáng vẻ bé nhỏ của những kẻ đang bước đi giữa thành phố chết.



Con đường đầy ma mị lẩn lút giữa khe núi dẫn vào thành cổ Petra - Ảnh: Đinh Hằng 



Một bé gái bán đồ lưu niệm ở Petra - Ảnh: Đinh Hằng
_Theo info_

----------

